# do you ever wonder about your cat's parents?



## bellvillamor (Apr 21, 2014)

Look at your kittens/cats, for us that don't know the parents, and wonder what gorgeous little creatures could have created such an adorable little thing?

I can't help but wonder what on earth Artemis's parents looked like since she has such a funny little face.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I don't wonder about his parentage,, but I do wonder about his past humans. The shelter said he was a stray, but he has ZERO outdoor savvy. He'll walk right out in front of a moving car when he's out on the leash. 

I always wonder how such a sweet affectionate guy ended up in kitty jail.

ETA: I also wonder what he looked like and acted like as a little kitten, since I adopted him as an adult.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

All. The. Time!! What must Missy's parents have looked like to create such an adorable, sweet, funny thing like her almost 2 decades ago??!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't really think about it, but I _would_ love to see Cali and Charlee's parents, and Cleo's. When Cinderella got sick, someone here (Merry?) found her parents on the internet for me, since I had their names on her paperwork. She was an adult when I got her, but Birman kittens are freaking adorable. Every time I see one, I melt.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

MowMow said:


> I don't wonder about his parentage,, but I do wonder about his past humans. The shelter said he was a stray, but he has ZERO outdoor savvy. He'll walk right out in front of a moving car when he's out on the leash.
> 
> I always wonder how such a sweet affectionate guy ended up in kitty jail.
> 
> ETA: I also wonder what he looked like and acted like as a little kitten, since I adopted him as an adult.


Me too. I don't really think about their feline parents, but I always wonder who gave Celia up - and just before Christmas! - because she's so sweet. She did have a very serious case of ear mites though. Margaux was brought to the shelter after she was hit by a car, but no one claimed her. I always wonder if her human couldn't - or didn't want to - pay for the treatment and so relinquished her.


----------



## Kneazles (Nov 18, 2013)

I wonder about both. What their kitty parents looked like and what their former human counterparts were like. Hera's human owner threw her out of a car onto a very busy road when she was a kitten. That is one I will pass on knowing.


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

I know what Mystery and Shadow's parents look like. But knowing just makes me wonder HOW? Because they look nothing like their parents xD Their dad was a brown striped shorthair named Tiger and their mom was a long haired orange, brown, and black... calico? Then you look at Shadow and Mystery and wonder how they came into the picture since they look nothing like their parents nor each other xD when they have the same mom and dad. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

I also wonder about both the felines and the humans in my cats' past. When I was a kid (and clueless, and so was my whole family apparently) we always had female cats that always had kittens. It was just the way it was back then, I guess. There was not the awareness or acceptance that spaying was the way to go. I think also there was not as much overpopulation then - at least we never had trouble finding good homes for all of our kittens that I remember. Anyway, what I was going to say is that was one of the most intriguing parts for me about seeing kittens born and growing up - the expression of the genetics. Since we never really knew what neighborhood tom was the father, we always tried to guess depending on what the kittens looked like.

As far as the humans go, I've always wondered why the cats I have adopted from shelters were given up. Or maybe they were just neglected and left outside to be trapped by rescue groups - either way it wasn't any kind of care, and I just can't fathom that.


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

I know the parents of the 5 we rescued because we fed the ferals that created them. We finally caught the poor momma cat and had her fixed. The lone boy that came a year later, I do wonder about. I also wonder who could have dumped a sweet boy like him but realize cats run out of the house, sometimes to the anxiety of the owners.


----------



## NBrazil (May 16, 2013)

Actually I do wonder what Jessie's parents looked like. I wonder how she got to be a Red Ticked Tabby with Agouti pattern - what it would take. I imagine the papa must have been an orange tabby of some kind because I think that coloring is on the X chromosome.

In my imagination I see a calico mama and orange papa - but I don't know. The little girl rescued herself by showing up in a parking lot and mewing for attention. A kind person took her to a no-kill shelter.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I'm lucky because I knew the parents of Doran and Muffin...I was feeding a small feral colony. I know for sure they have the same mum, a sassy torbi I'd named Cinnamon. Their dad's I'm less clear on. There were three possibilities, and it's likely they have different dads.

I think Doran's dad was the most standoffish of the three toms, also the biggest. I called him Donny. Muffin's dad was the smallest of the three toms, an anxious ginger named Ronnie. So Doran and Muffin aren't just brothers, they're also cousins. Lol

I wish I could have kept the third male, but I did end up finding him a great home. He was a flame point siamese-colored sweetheart. I met him first and named him Tommy. (yeah, Tommy, Ronnie, and Donny...lol *shrugs*) Jiztu HATED him, or I'd have kept him.

I also knew the mum of that sibling group. She was the most feral of all, and wouldn't let me get within 20 feet of her. She was a calico with a lot of white and I called her Momma.

I really wonder about Torri's parents though. She's so darn pretty...and has some odd features; big eyes, tiny head, short muzzle...very cute. She looks really kitten-y even as an adult.

My BF met Jitzu's mum and dad. Apparently one was siamese colored, the other was black. Fun fact; Jitzu's original name was 'Crunchy'. Which is an AWFUL name, for anything...but for her especially. Jitzu suits her.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Nbrazil, You're probably right. There's a huge variation in the tabby pattern, but I think it's most interesting in orange kitties.

I think your girl has a similar pattern to Muffin.

There's two parts to a pattern; the darker part (the 'pattern') and the lighter part (the 'background'). Muffin's coat is almost entirely background, with the actual pattern only really showing up on his tail, his legs, and his face.



The interesting thing is that Muffin has an Uncle (.../brother? Silly feral cat colony soap operas) who has a very obvious and prominent patterns and much less background. As a kitten he looked like this:


Compared to Muffin at the same age (4 weeks):


The kitty next to him is Cinnamon, his mum. I love her tabby/calico look. Muffin was the FATTEST kitten I've ever met XD Look at how round he is! lol

As a sort of side note...I found pics of Muffin and Doran's probably Daddy's too 

Ronnie (Muffin's most likely dad):

He's a dilute orange tabby, but his pattern is quite minimal - like Muffin's. (Although Muffin isn't dilute, he looks it a bit)

Doran's probably Daddy, Donnie:

He has the same colors Doran does, silver back ground with black on top. But he has a LOT of white.


----------



## NBrazil (May 16, 2013)

Oooo, I like Cinnamon (both the kitty and the name). I will try and get a picture of my girl Jessica here. My favorites are Calicos and Gingers.


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

I'd love to see what Shelly looked like when she was a kitten. Squeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I actually know who the person is who relinquished Nala and I used to send him update photos, but have kind of trailed off because I didn't want it to be hard for him. At this point in time, he had her a little over 5 years and I've had her a little under five years so it's almost been equal time. He told me he would send me some pics of her as a kitten, but I've never seen them and I've reminded him once. I don't want to make a nuisance of myself.

I often wonder about Penny's former humans. Penny still goes into the cutest "kitten" poses and you can almost see what she probably looked like 12 years ago. But all they told the shelter when they surrendered her was she "drools a lot" and "likes fish flavored treats". So I have no idea what her first seven years were like.


----------



## NBrazil (May 16, 2013)

I'm going to try and post some pictures of Jessie (sometimes they've come out upside down here)... hopefully this first line will be unneeded.



A very recent picture in a sink.



This is pretty close to true color.



I treasure this, it is one of a few pictures the foster family shared with me before she went for adoption.


----------

